# Wireless internet for a desktop



## Poimen (Jan 24, 2010)

What are my options for wireless internet with a desktop? I thought a wireless router would work to pick up a wireless signal but it doesn't look like it at this point.

Specs: PC, Windows XP, ethernet


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 24, 2010)

I know we've done it with even an older model---I'll get Tim to respond...


----------



## INsearch (Jan 24, 2010)

Well..you need a Wireless router and one of these bad boys (in order for your desktop to actually pick up the signal)
Amazon.com: Netgear WG111US Wireless G Usb Adapter: Electronics


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jan 24, 2010)

More details needed. What type of router? What type of wireless card/device in the desktop? How far is the desktop from the router? Does the signal travel through walls? How many?

Maybe I misunderstood. Do you have a configuration that does not work, or are you looking for something that will work?


----------



## Berean (Jan 24, 2010)

You can get those wireless G USB adapters for much less. Newegg.com - ASUS WL-167g IEEE 802.11b/g USB 2.0 WLAN Adapter (pen-type) Up to 54Mbps Wireless Data Rates 64/128-Bit WEP, WPA - Wireless Adapters


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 25, 2010)

tcalbrecht said:


> More details needed. What type of router? What type of wireless card/device in the desktop? *How far is the desktop from the router?* Does the signal travel through walls? How many?



The distance would be the key question. If the desktop is in the same room as the router, I would suggest using a wired connection.

To have a wireless network you need a wireless router that is wired to the cable or DSL modem. It will not pick up the internet from the air. N type wireless is faster but less able to work through walls than G. Be sure to secure your wireless network or anyone within range can get on.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 25, 2010)

Yep, I know we used a USB adapter to make it work, so try the advice above.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 25, 2010)

Here is a decent cheap USB adapter for a desktop:

USB adapter
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Poimen (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank you for all the suggestions. I don't know what made me think a wireless router would pick up a wireless signal. I must have hit my head - really hard.


----------

